

Hyphenated Names and Job Security - codercowboy
http://www.codercowboy.com/2012/10/29/hyphenated-names-and-job-security/

======
bediger4000
Laugh at this guy all you want - the late medieval heralds had much the same
problem. See Wikipedia on "Quartering":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartering_%28heraldry%29> specifically the arms
for the Temple-Nugent-Brydges-Chandos-Grenville family.

~~~
codercowboy
That's awesome, I quoted your comment in the post, hope you won't mind.

